# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Le Gamba [Κυριάκος]

## pantelis2009

¶λλη μία καταπληκτική φωτο απο το φίλο vinman, ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107100
*Κυριάκος... 21/08/2010 Καματερό-Σαλαμίνος.*

----------


## Joyrider

Το ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο δίαυλο μετέφερε βυτία με καύσιμα στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κυριάκος στις 01/11/2010 άφησε τη γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα και τη μεταφορά καυσίμων και εγκαταστάθηκε στη γραμμή Φανερωμένη-Πάχη. Εδώ την ώρα που αφήνει τα παλαιά του λιμέρια, σφυρίζοντας.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των μονόπλωρων :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 01 01-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ως επιβατηγό, φίλε Παντελή;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι φίλε Appia_1978. Έχει ζωή ακόμη μπροστά του, το 1999 κατασκευή είναι :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχεις δίκιο. Σε ευχαριστώ!




> Ναι φίλε Appia_1978. Έχει ζωή ακόμη μπροστά του, το 1999 κατασκευή είναι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλά να περάσει ο καπτα Αντώνης στην νέα του γραμμή ! Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή ! 
Γενικά πρέπει να πούμε ότι το Κυριάκος, το Μακεδονία, το Καπετάν Αριστείδης, το Ολύμπιος Ζευς, το Αίαντας και το Θεολόγος Ελένη είναι πλοία της ίδιας σειράς με πολύ κοντινές ημερομηνίες ναυπήγησης και πολλές ομοιότητες και οι εκάστοτε διαφορές που παρατηρούνται είναι κατά την επιθυμία του εκάστοτε πλοιοκτήτη. Να σημειώσουμε ότι τα σχέδια ανήκουν στον κ. Πετυχάκη. Επίσης μια σημαντική ομοιότητα είναι ότι το σύνολο σχεδόν των παραπάνω πλοίων χρησιμοποιούν μηχανές GUASCOR.
Πολλά εξ' αυτών άνηκαν στον κ. Βασιλειάδη όπως το Θεολόγος Ελένη !

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, Θανάση  :Very Happy: 




> Καλά να περάσει ο καπτα Αντώνης στην νέα του γραμμή ! Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή ! 
> Γενικά πρέπει να πούμε ότι το Κυριάκος, το Μακεδονία, το Καπετάν Αριστείδης, το Ολύμπιος Ζευς, το Αίαντας και το Θεολόγος Ελένη είναι πλοία της ίδιας σειράς με πολύ κοντινές ημερομηνίες ναυπήγησης και πολλές ομοιότητες και οι εκάστοτε διαφορές που παρατηρούνται είναι κατά την επιθυμία του εκάστοτε πλοιοκτήτη. Να σημειώσουμε ότι τα σχέδια ανήκουν στον κ. Πετυχάκη. Επίσης μια σημαντική ομοιότητα είναι ότι το σύνολο σχεδόν των παραπάνω πλοίων χρησιμοποιούν μηχανές GUASCOR.
> Πολλά εξ' αυτών άνηκαν στον κ. Βασιλειάδη όπως το Θεολόγος Ελένη !

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κυριάκος στη νέα του γραμμή Φανερωμένη - Πάχη στις 19/11/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, CORFU, costaser, Appia_1978, Joyrider και σε όλους τους φίλους των μονόπλωρων:wink::razz:.


ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 12 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Το Ευχαριστώ, για όλες τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες που μου χάρισες Παντελή, θα στο πω εδώ καθώς με συνδέει μια πολλή καλή φιλία με τον ένα από τους δύο καπεταναίους του πλοίου. Να είσαι καλά !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Υπέροχο μονόπορτο Κυριάκος ξεκουράζετε στην Φανερωμένη στις 19/11/2010, ενώ ο πρωϊνός ήλιος κάνει τα δικά του :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη στους φίλους που προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 14 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κυριάκος σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στη νέα του γραμμή Φανερωμένη - Πάχη στις 21/11/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, CORFU, costaser, Appia_1978, chiotis, IONIAN STAR, f/b delfini, Joyrider και σε όλους τους φίλους των μονόπλωρων :Wink: .

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 16 21-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κυριάκος στη μέση της διαδρομής ερχόμενο για Φανερωμένη. 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Razz: 

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 15.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κυριάκος σε ένα δρομολόγιο του.
Χαρισμένη σε Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, CORFU, costaser, Appia_1978, chiotis, IONIAN STAR, JOINER, paragadi, ithakos, laz94, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Wink:  :Razz: 



ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 16.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To LE GABA (e.x. Κυριάκος με ΙΜΟ 8969006) πριν 1 μήνα σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια του απο Φανερωμένη-Πάχη και ήλθε στο Καματερό.
Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στη Γκαμπόν (Δυτική Αφρική) και στις 24/11 βγήκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και να βαφτεί και να αλλάξει και όνομα.
Το επισκεύτηκα και τράβηξα φωτο απο το σαλόνι, γέφυρα και μηχανές. Πλέον έχει έλθει πάλι στο Καματερό και πιστεύω σε λίγο καιρό θα μας αφήσει για πάντα. Εύχομαι να είναι καλοτάξιδο και να προσφέρει τα μέγιστα στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες, αφού είναι νέο πλοίο (κατασκευασμένο το 1998). 
Υ.Γ παρακαλώ τους mond να το φτιάξουν με τα νέα του στοιχεία.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 66 28-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ήταν απο τα αγαπημένα μου...

----------


## pantelis2009

Να κάνουμε βέβαια μία διορθωση, η οποία προέκυψε σήμερα. Το όνομα του θα είναι LE GA*M*BA όπως μου είπαν απο το παλαιό πλήρωμα του, αφού το νέο δεν έχει έλθει ακόμη, γι' αυτό και σήμερα διόρθωναν το όνομα, όπως φαίνετε και στη φωτο.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 67 02-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και με το νέο του όνομα, φωτογραφημένο εχθές στο Καματερό. Ακόμη δεν ξέρω πότε θα φύγει, πλήρωμα δεν έχει έλθει.
Για τον Απόστολο που του αρέσει και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 70 04-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε στην προηγούμενη φωτο, αλλά οι εξαγωγές καυσαερίων είναι ........πιο κομψές, εν σχέση με αυτές που έβαλαν άλλα ανοικτού τύπου για να φύγουν.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 73 14-12-2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

Όσο πάνε τα ομορφαίνουν και αυτά από τα άλλα που έχουν φτιάξει Παντελή.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 25-12-2012 01.jpg ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 25-12-2012 02.jpg 

Χαρισμένη  στους παντοφλάδες........ πριν μας αφήσει και αυτό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Le Gamba (e.x. Κυριάκος) πλέον έχει σηκώσει Αμερικανική σημαία και έχει ασφαλίσει τον καταπέλτη του απ' ότι είδα σήμερα πηγαίνοντας στο Νηρέας. ¶ρα σύντομα θα μας αφήσει.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 77 02-01-2013.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

κριμα... :Apologetic:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

> To LE GABA (e.x. Κυριάκος με ΙΜΟ 8969006) πριν 1 μήνα σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια του απο Φανερωμένη-Πάχη και ήλθε στο Καματερό.
> Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στη Γκαμπόν (Δυτική Αφρική) και στις 24/11 βγήκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και να βαφτεί και να αλλάξει και όνομα.
> Το επισκεύτηκα και τράβηξα φωτο απο το σαλόνι, γέφυρα και μηχανές. Πλέον έχει έλθει πάλι στο Καματερό και πιστεύω σε λίγο καιρό θα μας αφήσει για πάντα. Εύχομαι να είναι καλοτάξιδο και να προσφέρει τα μέγιστα στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες, αφού είναι νέο πλοίο (κατασκευασμένο το 1998). 
> Υ.Γ παρακαλώ τους mond να το φτιάξουν με τα νέα του στοιχεία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130425


που ειναι οι φωτο???

----------


## Appia_1978

Υποθέτω, θα είναι η Λιβεριανή σημαία. Μοιάζόυν πολύ. Γιατί Αμερικάνικη, θα ήταν λίγο παρατραβηγμένο  :Very Happy:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

μου θυμιζει πολυ ΑΙΑΝΤΑ...πεφτω πολυ εξω???

----------


## pantelis2009

> Υποθέτω, θα είναι η Λιβεριανή σημαία. Μοιάζόυν πολύ. Γιατί Αμερικάνικη, θα ήταν λίγο παρατραβηγμένο


Φίλε μου ξέρω ότι η σημαία της λιβερίας έχει ένα αστέρι, όπως βλέπεις εδώ φαίνονται πολλά. Θα πάω αύριο (αν είναι ακόμη εκεί) να την ξανα τραβήξω. 
Φίλε FONIADAKIS είναι της ίδιας εποχής.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 75 28-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Αμερικανικη Σημαια φωραει.Βγαζει ματι...

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, έχεις δίκιο, συγγνώμη. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως. Πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη παντόφλα με Αμερικάνικη σημαία ή κάνω λάθος;  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή, έχεις δίκιο, συγγνώμη. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως. Πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη παντόφλα με Αμερικάνικη σημαία ή κάνω λάθος;


Φίλε μου δεν χρειάζετε να ζητάς συγγνώμη. Και γω όταν την είδα κάτι τέτοιο νόμιζα και παραξενεύτηκα και επειδή είχαμε απομακρινθεί την δεύτερη την έβγαλα με αρκετό ζούμ.

----------


## leo85

> Φίλε μου ξέρω ότι η σημαία της λιβερίας έχει ένα αστέρι, όπως βλέπεις εδώ φαίνονται πολλά. Θα πάω αύριο (αν είναι ακόμη εκεί) να την ξανα τραβήξω. 
> Φίλε FONIADAKIS είναι της ίδιας εποχής.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133756


Παντελή είσαι άπιαστος :Single Eye:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως έχουμε πει εδώ και 2-3 μέρες το Κυριάκος έχει ασφαλίσει τον καταπέλτη του και η πρόσβαση σε αυτό γίνετε απο το Αμφιτρίτη. Αύριο μπορεί να πάω να δώ τι γίνετε!!!!!

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 79 04-01-2013.jpg

----------


## CORFU

αν ειναι ακομη εκει........

----------


## pantelis2009

> αν ειναι ακομη εκει........


Kαι όπως το είπες δεν το πρόλαβα. Λόγο ίωσης δεν βγήκα και πλέον το Le Gamba (e.x. Κυριάκος) δεν είναι πλέον στο Καματερό. Απ' αυτά που άκουσα πρέπει να έφυγε μάλλον τη Δευτέρα ή Τρίτη αλλά δεν είναι ανοικτό το AIS του ή είναι σε περιοχή που δεν πιάνει.
Όπως και να έχει εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια, καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο και ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα μαζί του, γιατί είναι ένα πολύ αξιόπλοο πλοίο και έχει ακόμη να προσφέρει πολλά.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 74 28-12-2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλά Ταξίδια να έχει και Ο ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ να είναι κοντά του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Le Gamba (e.x. Κυριάκος) έδωσε σημεία ζωής στη Σικελία. ¶γνωστο για που θα πάει.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 80 18-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τη γέφυρα και το κλασικό σαλόνι του Κυριάκος. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 56 28-11-2012.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 58 28-11-2012.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

πσσσσσσ!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

και με τρειs μηχανεs το πλοιο!!!!!!

----------


## FONIADAKIS

τιμονιερα ομως δεν βλεπω πουθενα...μονο joystick

----------


## CORFU

κατα την δικη μου αποψη γεφυρα χωριs τιμονιερα    :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μην ξεχνάς Βαγγέλη ότι ήταν απο τα τελευταία που κατασκευάστηκαν (1998) και ήδη είχε ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζετε το 1ο αμφίπλωρο.
Πιστεύω ότι οι πλοιοκτήτες είχαν δεί τα χειριστήρια για τα αμφίπλωρα και έδωσαν μιά νότα διαφορετική και ποιό μοντέρνα.
Ας δούμε και το υπέροχο μηχανοστάσιο του (δυστυχώς ένας απο το πλήρωμα που ήταν εκεί δεν ήξερε ή δεν ήθελε να μου πεί στοιχεία), η μία γεννήτρια και οι 2 μηχανές. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 59 28-11-2012.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 60 28-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Stefanos13

Στην τρίχα όλα και πεντακάθαρα! Καλό το ότι έχει πιο εκσυγχρονισμένα χειριστήρια, αλλά τι θα πεις σ'ένα παιδί όταν θα σου έρθει στην γέφυρα να κρατήσει το τιμόνι? Γιατί λίγο πολύ όλοι μας το κάναμε σαν παιδιά!!! :Fat:

----------


## CORFU

εκτοs απο καθαρο ειναι και ανετο για να μπορειs να εργαζεσαι,σημαντικο για τουs φιλουs μηχανικουs

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στην τρίχα όλα και πεντακάθαρα! Καλό το ότι έχει πιο εκσυγχρονισμένα χειριστήρια, αλλά τι θα πεις σ'ένα παιδί όταν θα σου έρθει στην γέφυρα να κρατήσει το τιμόνι? Γιατί λίγο πολύ όλοι μας το κάναμε σαν παιδιά!!!


Έχεις δίκιο και δεν αμφιβάλω. Αλλά άλλες οι εποχές που ζήσαμε εμείς και άλλη η σημερινή. Όλα εξελίσσονται, έτσι αν τον πάς σε αμφίπλωρο δεν πρόκειτε να δει τιμόνι, αφού τα μονόπλωρα είναι είδος.......προς εξαφάνηση.

----------


## Stefanos13

Δυστυχώς είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση αλλά γι'αυτό είμαστε εδώ, να κρατάμε αυτές τις αναμνήσεις μ'αυτά τα καραβάκια που ζήσαμε και ζούμε για να έχουμε κάτι αύριο να θυμόμαστε εμείς και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι. Όσο για το άλλο κακά τα ψέματα τα σημερινά παιδιά που γεννήθηκαν με υπολογιστές, θα τους φαινότανε πιο οικείο το joystick παρά το τιμόνι... :Apologetic:  ¶ρα το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι το Κυριάκος είναι πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή του!!!  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή είναι η ωμή αλήθεια και χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To _LE GABA_ (e.x. Κυριάκος με ΙΜΟ 8969006) πριν 1 μήνα σταμάτησε τα δρομολόγια του απο Φανερωμένη-Πάχη και ήλθε στο Καματερό.





> Να κάνουμε βέβαια μία διορθωση, η οποία προέκυψε σήμερα. Το όνομα του θα είναι LE GA*M*BA όπως μου είπαν απο το παλαιό πλήρωμα του, αφού το νέο δεν έχει έλθει ακόμη, γι' αυτό και σήμερα διόρθωναν το όνομα, όπως φαίνετε και στη φωτο.





> ......το Le Gamba (e.x. Κυριάκος) δεν είναι πλέον στο Καματερό. Απ' αυτά που άκουσα πρέπει να έφυγε μάλλον τη Δευτέρα ή Τρίτη.......


Το .....σήριαλ με το πρώην _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ_ συνεχίζεται. Και με το νέο του όνομα (χωρίς βέβαια να ευθύνεται ο Παντελής ο οποίος πολύ σωστά τα είχε μεταφέρει) που πλέον σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως _LAGAMBA_ (μία λέξη, και "LA" όχι "LE"), και με την άγνωστη (τουλάχιστον επίσημα) μέχρι στιγμής νέα σημαία του (εξακολουθεί αν και με νέο όνομα να αναφέρεται η Ελληνική), αλλά και με το αν έχει σκοπό να .....φτάσει κάποια στιγμή επιτέλους στη Γκαμπόν. Ενάμισι σχεδόν μήνα μετά την αναχώρηση του από την χώρα μας, και απόψε έδωσε σήμα στο AIS μόλις από τα νότια της Ισπανίας, στο ύψος της Αλμερίας, έχοντας μπροστά του μία ακόμα ημέρα για να φτάσει στο Γιβραλτάρ (καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων).

Στα στοιχεία που έχει αναφέρει ο Παντελής για το πλοίο σε προηγούμενα ποστ, να προσθέσουμε ότι έχει κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη το _1998_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 10578_ και _IMO 8969006_.
.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Κυριακος στην  Φανερωμενη Σαλαμινας τον Απριλιο του 2012 !!
100_0114.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το KΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ έρχετε να πάρει τα φορτηγά με τα καύσιμα και το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ φεύγει για άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 30-07-2010.

KΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 07 - ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝ&#927.jpg

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο εδω και μερικεs μερεs δεμενο στο Γιβραλταρ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πρώην _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ_ αφού πέρασε πρώτα από το κεντρικό λιμάνι της Gabon, το Port Gentil, βρίσκεται εδώ και λίγες ημέρες στην νέα του βάση όπου και πλέον θα δραστηριοποιείται, στην περιοχή - πόλη _Gamba_ της ίδιας βέβαια χώρας.

Το παράδοξο συνεχίζεται, μιας και στις βάσεις δεδομένων αλλά και στο AIS συνεχίζει να εμφανίζεται με μοναδικό νέο του στοιχείο το νέο όνομα, _LAGAMBA_, αλλά με Ελληνική σημαία και με την ίδια πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία που είχε και όταν δούλευε στην χώρα μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ όταν στις 22-09-2010 μετέφερε τα σκουπίδια της Σαλαμίνας. Τώρα σκουπίδια και επιβάτες ....στο ίδιο πλοίο. :Uncomfortableness: 

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 09 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε μία ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία από το εξωτερικό, τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο _στο Γιβραλτάρ_.

Εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται και να δουλεύει βέβαια στη Γκαμπόν της Δ. Αφρικής, και να δίνει συχνά - πυκνά σήμα στο AIS κυρίως από το λιμάνι LIbreville.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά την υπέροχη φωτο του φίλου Γιώργου (Espresso Venezia) ας δούμε το τριπρόπελο ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ όταν στις 28-11-2012 έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 53 28-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Tο γνωρίζαμε βέβαια και το είχαμε αναφέρει ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην Γκαμπόν στην δυτική Αφρική,




> Εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται και να δουλεύει βέβαια στη Γκαμπόν της Δ. Αφρικής, και να δίνει συχνά - πυκνά σήμα στο AIS κυρίως από το λιμάνι LIbreville.


αλλά πλέον, μετά από έξι ολόκληρα χρόνια από τον "ξενιτεμό" του, μπορούμε να το δούμε και στην πρώτη του φωτογραφία στην Γκαμπόν, σε παραλία πολύ κοντά στο Port Gentil, παρέα με άλλη μία πρώην δική μας παντόφλα, το _ΠΩΛ_ του Ρίου. 

yatta.club_gabon.jpg
_Πηγή : yatta.club_gabon_

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μαύρα τους τα χάλια έχουν. :Confusion:

----------

